# Getting Started: Your first customers...



## allisterrr (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Everyone! I am new to this forum and have spent the past couple of days reading and learning tremendously! One question I have for everyone is when getting started, who were your first customers, and what's the best way to start obtaining them??

We live in a college town who's businesses only seem to thrive when "college is intown" so we were going to try to start with targeting the students and various groups (sororitys, frats, etc...). I was just curious to hear everyones story and any advice would be well appreciated!! My name is Allison and my boyfriend/co-owner is Josh! Nice to meet everyone!!


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

allisterrr said:


> Hey Everyone! I am new to this forum and have spent the past couple of days reading and learning tremendously! One question I have for everyone is when getting started, who were your first customers, and what's the best way to start obtaining them??
> 
> We live in a college town who's businesses only seem to thrive when "college is intown" so we were going to try to start with targeting the students and various groups (sororitys, frats, etc...). I was just curious to hear everyones story and any advice would be well appreciated!! My name is Allison and my boyfriend/co-owner is Josh! Nice to meet everyone!!


Hey guys! Welcome to the forums. I think we'd need more info about what you guys plan to do, are you selling designs, tshirts, printing the shirts? etc. Can you also change the color of your font back to black (that blue doesn't work well on computer screens, too bright)  Thnks


----------



## allisterrr (Aug 25, 2007)

Haha, sorry. I love that color and just got a little excited there! We visited 'Josh' from imprintables this past Thursday and we plan to get all the equipment he recomennded (Pheonix Phire 16x20, GX-24 cutter, and all supplies) to make the prints up ourselves on the computer and print them and sell them in the area. We also already have the C88+ printer. Right now we're just working a little longer to get the money saved up and we just want to be almost 100% sure we know what we are going to be doing with the equipment once we get it.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

allisterrr said:


> Haha, sorry. I love that color and just got a little excited there! We visited 'Josh' from imprintables this past Thursday and we plan to get all the equipment he recomennded (Pheonix Phire 16x20, GX-24 cutter, and all supplies) to make the prints up ourselves on the computer and print them and sell them in the area. We also already have the C88+ printer. Right now we're just working a little longer to get the money saved up and we just want to be almost 100% sure we know what we are going to be doing with the equipment once we get it.


 
Hi guys, It would be a very good idea to get your marketing plan set before you buy the equipment! Best of Luck


----------



## sohail (Mar 21, 2007)

well you could do some word of mouth publicity of your business before hand and get some leads in advance, from your friends circle or your friend's friends'. just like networking. tell them your starting this print business and you'll be happy to have them as first customers. then slowly you can build up the customer data base.


----------

